# Remote Access me rend fou



## @bou @n@ss (1 Mai 2000)

Salut,
J'ai un gros problème avec Remote Access(MacOS 8.6) qui se déclenche tout seul au démarrage et essaie d'établir la connexion juste après le chargement des INIT (mon dossier Ouverture au démarrage est vide). Je soupçonne en effet le fameux fichier MacTCP DNR logé à la racine du Dossier Système (et dont j'ignore l'utilité). C'est le seul fichier dont la date de modification correspond à ce "bug". Mon problème arrive souvent mais pas toujours après un plantage on-line.
Une dernière chose : la case "Connexion automatique au lancement d'application TCP/IP" du TDB Remote Access est bien côchée, car sinon je dois à chaque fois déclencher la connexion manuellement.
Alors si quelqu'un a une idée
Merci


------------------
@@


----------



## stef (3 Mai 2000)

Si tu ne l'as déjà fais, vire les prefs de ARA.
Remet un mac/tcp DNR neuf avec ton CD d'install.


----------



## gao (3 Mai 2000)

Est-ce que tu as installé Netscape et notamment les extensions AOL ? Je n'ai plus en tête les fichiers AOL qui s'installent en même temps que Netscape, et je n'ai pas le temps de faire des essais, mais je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un fichier qui se lance au démarrage. ca peut peut-être venir de ça...


----------



## Jo (4 Mai 2000)

Est-ce que t'es connecté à un réseau ethernet ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2000)

Il faut aller dans le tableau de bord RemotAccess dans les Options et dcocher l options de connection au lancement de TCP-IP,... 

Et dans TCP-IP dcocher l option "Toujours actif" dans les modes avancs de rglage...


----------



## Mouloud (15 Mai 2000)

J'ai le même problème sur un iMac. ARA se lance à chaque démarrage (plantage ou pas). C'est très énervant.
Bien sûr, la case correspondante est cochée, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il estime qu'une application demande une connexion. C'est un bug ou quelqu'un connait un moyen ?

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## szamcha (15 Mai 2000)

Il doit chercher des lecteurs rézo. (voir l'option chercher au démarrage lorsque que 'l'on ouvre un nouvel accès distant.)
z'auriez pas utiliser iDisk ou kekchoz comme ça ?


----------



## Mouloud (16 Mai 2000)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas utilisé iDisk.
Et c'est quoi/où, cette option "chercher au démarrage" ?

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------



## @bou @n@ss (16 Mai 2000)

Je ne sais pas. Peut-être dans quelque part dans le sélecteur, une fois AppleShare sélectionné. Désolé je ne l'ai pas encore testé pour la simple raison que mon AppleShare estt désactivé (à propos, depuis je n'ai plus ce problème... mais est-ce bien la raison ?)

------------------
@@


----------



## szamcha (16 Mai 2000)

et bien quand j'ouvre un accès à un disk distant (par exemple en appletalk), il m'affiche la liste des disk accessibles qu'il va mettre sur mon bueau, et je peux cocher des cases pour qu'ils se remotent sur le bureau à chaque démarrage. Néanmoins, pour ton cas, c'est un accès distant par modem, donc C je crois uniquement possible avec MacOS9 :-/. Je crois que le système vérifie à chaque démarrage les alias qui sont dans le dossier "serveurs récents" et qu'avec cette liste il essaie les connexion. Mais sinon, je pense qu'un simple effacement des bonnes "préférences" devraient suffir. Et surtout enlever l'option "lancer la connexion TCP/IP automatiquement" qui est pas très ergonomique vu qu'elle lance une fenêtre qui bloque toutes les autres interactions. Moi G toujours préféré utiliser "connecter" de la barre de réglages vu le nombre d'appli qui pars défaut peuvent lancer une conncexion sans que j'en ai vraiment envie.

------------------
"Tant va l'orc à l'eau qu'à la fin, il se noie."
(^_^)


----------



## Mouloud (19 Mai 2000)

Oui, ces problèmes de disques distants ne doivent effectivement concerner que Mac OS 9... Et là, je suis sous le 8,6. C'est donc bizarre.
Quand à l'ergonomie de cette option, j'utilise sur un autre mac un adaptateur numéris Sagem, qui a son propre tdb. Et la fonction "connexion automatique"  qui est proposée marche parfaitement. Elle ne se lance que quand j'en ai besoin. C'est à dire uniquement quand une application requiert une connexion. (et pas à l'ouverture de l'appli). J'ai vaguement l'impression que c'est quand même un espèce de petit bug, cette histoire... :+/

------------------
Matthieu Brunet


----------

